# Traming plate?????



## BRIAN (Apr 5, 2014)

Yesterday I decided to check the tram on my small mill in preparation for working on my next project.
I set about the job having the normal problems of hopping over the tee slots wishing that i had a tramming plate to ease the work. so I started to look around the shop for something I could be sure was of even thickness. All of you smart engineers please go to a different thread. I had a copy of Yachting World  on the bench, and because I used to help a friend in his printing shop I knew 
that the thickness tolerance on a sheet of dry printing paper is 5%  so on.0038" thick paper the max variation is.00019". So I tried it. the stylus pressure is just enough to ensure that to ensure the any air gap underneath  is taken up without  denting the glossy surface And the paper is strong enough to let the stylus the glide over the tee slots. it worked like a charm.
 Now I will sit back and wait for the Flack.:nutsr not
Brian


----------



## Bill Gruby (Apr 5, 2014)

No flack from here Brian. That's called "Old School Ingenuity." Good thinking on your part.

 "Billy G"


----------



## schor (Apr 5, 2014)

Good idea.

I too need something to ease the tramming process. I thought of 2 things, use the rotary table I have and second is to use the swivel base off my vise, since I don't use it anyways. I would think both items should be good enough to tram my mill.

Thoughts?


----------



## tertiaryjim (Apr 5, 2014)

The thickness of most paper products is so well controlled I use notebook and printing paper for many setups.
Was taught that back in "72" by an "old timer".

For tramming, I was able to snag a bearing race, 9" Dia. with a variation of only 2 tenths.
Makes a nice easy swing around the table with the indicator.
Before that i just used light pressure on the indicator arm and eased over the T-slot gaps.


----------



## jim18655 (Apr 5, 2014)

Try a new, unused brake rotor.


----------

